# Alpha:Bilder,Videos



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo , Boub von mmo-champion schreibt in seinem Forum er hat eine Sandbox version von der Alpha!.

Also werden in den nächsten Stunden , Bilder & Videos sehen!.

Ich werde hier alles rein posten , darmit ihr es euch alle sofort anschauen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erster screen , Deathwing in Stormwind.. Man beachte , die Schatten auf dem Berg und das Wasser! das ist kein Modeledit!.


Wenn ihr screens findet von der Alpha findet, könnt ihr die hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Gibt es keine NDA für die Alpha?


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Mai 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Gibt es keine NDA für die Alpha?



NDA?

Die in Usa , können sich alle den Alpha cilent laden! dadurch gibt es schon Sandbox versionen der Alpha!


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage wieso is denn bitte deathwing in stormwind ?


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Seht euch das Pic mal ganz genau an, über Deathwing ist ein Name, d. h. ein Gm hat sich in ihn verwandelt!

Achso und Ps: Dreht die Community gerade durch, nur wegen der Friends and Family Beta/Alpha? Es werden plötzlich tausende Threads erstellt, als ob sich jetzt alles ändert.


----------



## Stevo09 (4. Mai 2010)

marvin51 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wieso is denn bitte deathwing in stormwind ?



er will posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

ah wowler12345 hast recht garnet gesehen beim ersten betrachten


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Wisst ihr was eine Sandbox version ist? ein Privat-server mit inhalten einer Beta / Alpha!.

Das ist boub von mmo-champion , er hat DW in stormwind gespawnt!.

Mach beachte , das nicht funzt wasser...100% sandbox


----------



## Lhux (4. Mai 2010)

Richtig: Da hat sich wohl ein GM eines Privatservers einen Spaß gemacht. Desweiteren scheint es mir persönlich recht abwegig weshalb Todesschwinge in SW rum"posen" sollte. 

Zur Frage zwecks NDA: Ja, gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (NDA= Geheimhaltungserklärung)


----------



## Degeneration (4. Mai 2010)

man sieht das ding geil aus^^
nur kopf gefällt mir net ganz..


----------



## p1nk (4. Mai 2010)

ein bisschen klein irgendwie?!


----------



## Mordog22 (4. Mai 2010)

Deathwing sieh cool aus.

Aber er stammt immerhin vom Schwarzensrachenschwarm, er sollte twas Dunkler sein, nur ne spur dunker.

Mir is er etwas zu hell bze rot.

Schwärzer muss er sein ^^ oO

sonst geil.

Her mit weiteren bilder und so zeugs 

Danke

lg


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Mai 2010)

marvin51 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wieso is denn bitte deathwing in stormwind ?



weil er es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Clienten könnte man immerhin im Sandbox Mode spielen (Nur Umgebung, keine Gegner etc.). Ob desshalb bald Screenshots auftauchen wird sich zeigen


----------



## Saladarxyz (4. Mai 2010)

Mordog22 schrieb:


> Deathwing sieh cool aus.
> 
> Aber er stammt immerhin vom Schwarzensrachenschwarm, er sollte twas Dunkler sein, nur ne spur dunker.
> 
> ...



die ist klar das er eine rüstung trägt? und dir ist auch klar das ständig lava aus seinem körper (oder so) raus kommt?


----------



## valknutr (4. Mai 2010)

also die farbe geht eigentlich.stimmt mit den büchern ziemlich überein...allerdings wenn ich mich richtig erinner sah er in warcraft 2 - beyond the dark portal anders aus von der farbe her.da haben die titan(?)-platten noch silbern geleuchtet die auf ihn geschmiedet wurden.allerdings ist ja jetzt mehr zeit vergangen und er verfällt ja zusehends durch die macht die er mal hatte..glaub durch die drachenseele ist das passiert?!

oh und...er müsste zig mal größer sein.er ist der größter aller aspekte.auch größer als alexstrasza.
aber is ja alles noch nich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Sandbox version , da gibts eigenlich keine Gegner nur Gebiete etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boub aber hat das Model von Todes in client gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ein npc erstellt 

http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=mmo-champion da wird bald ne sandbox gepostet


----------



## Saladarxyz (4. Mai 2010)

valknutr schrieb:


> also die farbe geht eigentlich.stimmt mit den büchern ziemlich überein...allerdings wenn ich mich richtig erinner sah er in warcraft 2 - beyond the dark portal anders aus von der farbe her.da haben die titan(?)-platten noch silbern geleuchtet die auf ihn geschmiedet wurden.allerdings ist ja jetzt mehr zeit vergangen und er verfällt ja zusehends durch die macht die er mal hatte..glaub durch die drachenseele ist das passiert?!
> 
> oh und...er müsste zig mal größer sein.er ist der größter aller aspekte.auch größer als alexstrasza.
> aber is ja alles noch nich fertig
> ...




wo steht bitte das er größer sein müsste?


----------



## valknutr (4. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> wo steht bitte das er größer sein müsste?



im tag des drachen.denke ich.in irgend nem roman wurden alle aspekte beschrieben.neltharion auch.kann aber auch krieg der ahnen gewesen sein.weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (4. Mai 2010)

kurze Frage: wo gibt es den bilder von Todesschwinge? kann man dne in Warcraft2 oder so sehen? pls infos.

Das er größer sein müsste kommt vermutlich daher, das er immer als riesiger Drache beschrieben wird, wo ein normales Lebewesen vielleicht so groß wie eine Schuppe ist, (vielleicht auch bissl kleiner aber schwer zu beschreiben^^) ich hab mir dne auch immer extrem groß vorgestellt.


----------



## Saladarxyz (4. Mai 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> kurze Frage: wo gibt es den bilder von Todesschwinge? kann man dne in Warcraft2 oder so sehen? pls infos.
> 
> Das er größer sein müsste kommt vermutlich daher, das er immer als riesiger Drache beschrieben wird, wo ein normales Lebewesen vielleicht so groß wie eine Schuppe ist, (vielleicht auch bissl kleiner aber schwer zu beschreiben^^) ich hab mir dne auch immer extrem groß vorgestellt.




warcraft 2 in der erweiterung 
musst in die mit ein paar menschen killen 


und ach ja deathwing sieht da genau so aus wie jeder andere drache auch
nur in ner anderen farbe


----------



## Saladarxyz (4. Mai 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> kurze Frage: wo gibt es den bilder von Todesschwinge? kann man dne in Warcraft2 oder so sehen? pls infos.
> 
> Das er größer sein müsste kommt vermutlich daher, das er immer als riesiger Drache beschrieben wird, wo ein normales Lebewesen vielleicht so groß wie eine Schuppe ist, (vielleicht auch bissl kleiner aber schwer zu beschreiben^^) ich hab mir dne auch immer extrem groß vorgestellt.




deathwing war nicht größer sondern mächtiger
aber nach der zerstörung der dämonenseele hat sich das auch erledigt


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Also die PICS sind aus einer Sandbox version , auf mmo-champion wird jede stunde mehr und mehr gepostet


----------



## biene maya (4. Mai 2010)

Gibt´s schon irgendwo die ersten cataclysm instanz-guides - mir ist gerade langweilig
und wenn ich meinen Beta-key bekomme will ich ja sofort loslegen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Gibt´s schon irgendwo die ersten cataclysm instanz-guides - mir ist gerade langweilig
> und wenn ich meinen Beta-key bekomme will ich ja sofort loslegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Instanz Guides für Cata??

Nachdem gestern Abend die Alpha bekannt gegeben wurde??

Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/7694/teasezz.jpg


----------



## biene maya (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Instanz Guides für Cata??
> 
> Nachdem gestern Abend die Alpha bekannt gegeben wurde??
> 
> Ich denke nicht...




Na ja hätte ja sein können,dass irgendein Schwippschwager von den Alpha-Spielern hier abhängt.


----------



## jimplol (4. Mai 2010)

hm sry für die dumme Frage, aber ihr schreibt hier alle über eine Sandbox version ... was soll das sein? =/


----------



## Dropz (4. Mai 2010)

steht glaubich auf seite 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Na ja hätte ja sein können,dass irgendein Schwippschwager von den Alpha-Spielern hier abhängt.



Aber nach einigen Stunden schon einen Instanz Guide zu schreiben..
Wobei es nicht sicher ist das die Instanzen schon integriert wurden??

Naja..


----------



## biene maya (4. Mai 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> http://img535.images...694/teasezz.jpg



Kann es sein,dass Deathwing ne Progenie hat,sollte mal zum Kieferorthopäden, schaut irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

also deathwing sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hätte grösser sein können


----------



## Dropz (4. Mai 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass Deathwing ne Progenie hat,sollte mal zum Kieferorthopäden, schaut irgendwie komisch aus.



Das sieht doch extra cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (4. Mai 2010)

Deathwing gefunden ^^ ! Sieht ja echt mal nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Mai 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass Deathwing ne Progenie hat,sollte mal zum Kieferorthopäden, schaut irgendwie komisch aus.



deathwings wird nur noch durch metallplatten zusammengehalten, sprich er war praktisch schon beim Kieferorthopäden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Schau seite 1 , steht längst das pic


----------



## MarZ1 (4. Mai 2010)

valknutr schrieb:


> im tag des drachen.denke ich.in irgend nem roman wurden alle aspekte beschrieben.neltharion auch.kann aber auch krieg der ahnen gewesen sein.weiß ich nicht mehr genau.



dann hat der mal in lava zu heiß gebadet und ist eingegangen...macht doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valknutr (4. Mai 2010)

hab die bücher nich hier aber hier steht au dass er der größte is.
http://wow.4fansites.de/helden_neltharion_p1.php

sorry aber solche dinge wurmen mich immer so lang bis ichs nachgelesen hab xD


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte nur eimal darauf hinweisen das Deathwing mehr ist(war)

Er war vor ewigen Zeiten der größte Verfechter für das Gute auf Azeroth. Lange Jahre hat er Azeroth verteidigt und ist
wehement gegen das Böse vorgegangen.
Aber auch der größte Verteidiger des Guten, kann durch Jahrhunderte Lange Beeinflussung des Bösen, denn falschen Weg einschlagen.
Und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt sind seine Taten auch noch verständlich gewesen aber alles Leben auslöschen war dann halt ein bisschen
übertrieben.
Bis er dann zu dem wurde was er heute ist.

mfg Feltor


----------



## Mirano (4. Mai 2010)

unten rechts is kein wasser... ich denke das is ein fake wenn auch ein guter


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Keine ahnung , sie soll aber in Darna sein...Boub hats in Sandbox version gefunden


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Mirano schrieb:


> also es kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber is eluune nicht die eine göttin da, die irgendwann mal gestoben ist? oder irre ich mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Götter können sterben?^^


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

unten rechts is kein wasser... ich denke das is ein fake wenn auch ein gute 



ehm..ist wegen sandbox...weil die sandbox nicht das neue wasser unterstützt...




ka es ist aber kein fake...elune steht wirglich in darna...


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (4. Mai 2010)

ist euch mal aufgefallen bei dem bild von deathw in sw	da steht ganz klein obendarüber ein name in blau = spieler name und das heist blos ein p-server gm die sich verwandelt hat


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> ist euch mal aufgefallen bei dem bild von deathw in sw	da steht ganz klein obendarüber ein name in blau = spieler name und das heist blos ein p-server gm die sich verwandelt hat



Wer sagt denn, dass es net Boub ist, der den in der Sandbox gespawnt hat. Ausserdem kann ich mich errinern, dass auf jedem P-Server Wasser ist! Sagt wenn ich mich irre! Und guck nochmal richtig plz, recht im Bild....kein Wasser!


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Nein , du musst genauer hinschauen...Boubille ist dass...er ist hinter DW....das ist kein Fake oder sonst was..und natürlich ist es privat server..sandbox halt...wenn ihr nicht wisst was das ist schreib nix drüber


----------



## kakarot1337 (4. Mai 2010)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> ist euch mal aufgefallen bei dem bild von deathw in sw	da steht ganz klein obendarüber ein name in blau = spieler name und das heist blos ein p-server gm die sich verwandelt hat



Du hast die 2 vorherigen seiten nicht gelesen oder?


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

*Hmm, vieleicht hast du keine Ahnung...

Aber neues wasser wird in einer sandbox nie unterstützt , zu wotlk die Sandbox...hatte auch kein wasser..weil es zu wotlk update auf wasser gab...wie oft muss ich das schreiben? lest euch den ganzen thread durch und schreibt denn ...danke
*


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

würde gern das Worgen viertel sehen^^


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

und ich erst xDD


----------



## kakarot1337 (4. Mai 2010)

hätt auch gern die sandbox version^^


----------



## Lokke (4. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele WoW und spiele es auch gerne, nur irgendwie geht die story son bisschen an mir vorbei.
Wer ist dieser Deathwing und was wird er sein? Wird er in einem Raid bezwungen oder ist das unser Freund?

Ich entschuldige mich für mein unwissen ... 

lg


----------



## Eltoro73 (4. Mai 2010)

Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

@ lokke, die Titanen haben die 4 Drachenarten geschaffen, jeder von denen hat einen Aspekt also sozusagen den Anführer und zugleich der mächtigste, Der Grüne ist Ysera, Alexstrasza is die Rote , Malygos is der Blaue und Neltharion is der der Schwarzen(Heute heisst er Deathwing), im laufe der zeit wurde er korrumpiert und böse, früher war er (und die anderen Aspekte) die Beschützer von Azeroth, aber weil er wie gesagt korrumpiert wurde will er statt frieden halt Zerstörung und tot über alle Völker Azeroths bringen, (Das war die sehr einfache kurz Version)^^


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

und ja, soviel wir wissen wird er der endgegner von Cataclysm


----------



## Feindflieger (4. Mai 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> @ lokke, die Titanen haben die 4 Drachenarten geschaffen, jeder von denen hat einen Aspekt also sozusagen den Anführer und zugleich der mächtigste, Der Grüne ist Ysera, Alexstrasza is die Rote , Malygos is der Blaue und Neltharion is der der Schwarzen(Heute heisst er Deathwing), im laufe der zeit wurde er korrumpiert und böse, früher war er (und die anderen Aspekte) die Beschützer von Azeroth, aber weil er wie gesagt korrumpiert wurde will er statt frieden halt Zerstörung und tot über alle Völker Azeroths bringen, (Das war die sehr einfache kurz Version)^^



Mal davon abgesehen das die Drachen schon früher existierten und die Titanen dem jeweiligen Anführer der Schwärme einen Teil ihrer Kraft gegeben haben, hast du in deiner " kurz Version" wohl vergessen das Nozdurmos Bronzeschwarm auch noch da ist.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. Mai 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> @ lokke, die Titanen haben die 4 Drachenarten geschaffen, jeder von denen hat einen Aspekt also sozusagen den Anführer und zugleich der mächtigste, Der Grüne ist Ysera, Alexstrasza is die Rote , Malygos is der Blaue und Neltharion is der der Schwarzen(Heute heisst er Deathwing), im laufe der zeit wurde er korrumpiert und böse, früher war er (und die anderen Aspekte) die Beschützer von Azeroth, aber weil er wie gesagt korrumpiert wurde will er statt frieden halt Zerstörung und tot über alle Völker Azeroths bringen, (Das war die sehr einfache kurz Version)^^




Du hast Nozdormu (oder so ähnlich) vergessen.
Der bronze aspekt der Zeit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

ja hab ich vergessen sry, hab halt schnell was geschrieben


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> @ lokke, die Titanen haben die 4 Drachenarten geschaffen, jeder von denen hat einen Aspekt also sozusagen den Anführer und zugleich der mächtigste, Der Grüne ist Ysera, Alexstrasza is die Rote , Malygos is der Blaue und Neltharion is der der Schwarzen(Heute heisst er Deathwing), im laufe der zeit wurde er korrumpiert und böse, früher war er (und die anderen Aspekte) die Beschützer von Azeroth, aber weil er wie gesagt korrumpiert wurde will er statt frieden halt Zerstörung und tot über alle Völker Azeroths bringen, (Das war die sehr einfache kurz Version)^^



1. Es sind 5 Drachenarten: Die Anführerin der Grünen ist Ysera, die der Roten Alexstraza, Malygos der der Blauen, 
	Neltharion der der Schwarzen und natürlich Nozdormu der Anführerer des Bronzenen Drachenschwarms.

2. Auch wenn das sich jetzt überhoben anhört, Neltharion (aka Deathwing) ist von daher gesehen nicht böse.
	Er wurde von den alten Göttern in den Wahnsinn getrieben und so beeinflusst. Er verfolgte seit dem das Ziel
	Azeroth auf seine eigene Art zum Frieden zu bringen. Auch wenn seine Methoden grausam und sadistisch sein mögen,
	will er immer noch den Frieden auf Azeroth haben. Auch wenn das bedeuten soll die Völker Azeroths auszulöschen um
	die Welt zu sichern. 

( Außerdem muss man ihm einerseits rechtgeben denn die sterblichen Völker Azeroths haben schon manche Sache fast in die
 Zerstörung Azeroths geendet.)

mfg Feltor


----------



## Zodttd (4. Mai 2010)

Gibt es nicht langsam genug Threads mit pseudo Alphascreens etc. ?


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

@feindfinger, ja is mir auch klar das die titanen ihnen die kräfte gegeben haben, aber wie gesagt wolle ned zu viel schreiben, und ja, die titanen haben sie ned erschafen das hab ich gerade mit was anderem verwechselt


----------



## Detela (4. Mai 2010)

Hmmm gibs das auch schon in EU?
Wenn ja mal pls link zu anmeldung?!>.<


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

ehm ich poste nur echt pics..von alpha also psst


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

@ feltor, er wurde ja sehr warscheinlich von einem (oder mehreren) der alten götter im laufe der zeit korrumpiert, anfänglich mag er vil gedacht haben er machts für das grössere wohl( wie malygos) aber schlussendlich sind sie nur werkzeuge der alten götter die einfach nur chaos und zerstörung wollen (und kein frieden)


----------



## Feindflieger (4. Mai 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> @feindfinger, ja is mir auch klar das die titanen ihnen die kräfte gegeben haben, aber wie gesagt wolle ned zu viel schreiben, und ja, die titanen haben sie ned erschafen das hab ich gerade mit was anderem verwechselt



Feindflieger......


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

2 feindflieger, mir ist es sowas von egal wie du heisst,^^ ich wollte nur wem helfen,


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (4. Mai 2010)

@''


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Das Model erinnert mich SEHR stark an Ony und co.

Es ist sehr warscheinlich, dass dies das richtige Model ist, doch hoffe ich es nicht. 
Es sieht wirklich sehr nach Ony und nur die Oberfläsche ist anders... (jaja und Kopf)

Kann aber auch von einem P-Server sein und jemand hat sich das selbst gebastelt.
(Hab mal gesehen wie sich einer einen Spektral Roboschreiter gebastelt hat.)


----------



## Mac2use (4. Mai 2010)

Ja sieht nach oni aus. Sie ist ja auch seine Tochter, also währe das nur logisch


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Mac2use schrieb:


> Ja sieht nach oni aus. Sie ist ja auch seine Tochter, also währe das nur logisch



Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus =(

Noch ein Grund um ihn besser zu Designen. Also für so ein Typ der alle put macht!


----------



## Avek (4. Mai 2010)

Hier is der Screen, bei mir funzt der obere Link nich.

http://www.mmo-champ...eathwing-model/


----------



## Vågor1 (4. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Elune und Naaru Aussehen. Kann es sein, dass Blizzard evntl. in eine Alpha/Beta noch nicht die endgültigen Modelle einbindet, um ein wenig die Spannung aufrecht zu halten?

War meiner Meinung bei Lord Markgar auch so. Aufm PTR war es ein anderes Modell, weil sein Modell ja nun ganz neu ist/war.


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Habe was neues für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4492/ss14b.jpg


----------



## Avek (4. Mai 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Habe was neues für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super...Blider von der BlizzCon hochladen...omg


----------



## Pudding00 (4. Mai 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Habe was neues für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist ein bild, das es schon lange bei buffed gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Buffed bild


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

Habe ich auch grade gesehen , sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 poste eigenlich alles was im MMO chat gepostet wird und kein Fake ist und was ich nicht kenne


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (4. Mai 2010)

Also mal die kurze zusammen fassung von anfang an: Titanen komm auf Azeroth, Drachen helfen ihnen beim bekämpfen der alten Götter, die Götter wurden unter Azeroth eingesperrt, Die Drachen bekommen ein Teil der Kraft von den Titanen um den Frieden zu bewahren, alten Götter gewinnen an Kraft und beeinflussen Neltharion, Krieg der Ahnen bricht aus, Neltharion begeht den Verrat mit der Dämonenseele, Neltharion von den anderes Aspekten besiegt nachdem Rhonin die Drachenseele zerstört hat (tag der Drachen), zwingt deine ehemalige Gemahlin die Zwielichtdrachen zu erschaffen (Nacht der Drachen), Dann kommt Cataclysm 

sollte ich was vergessen haben pls sagen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Das Model erinnert mich SEHR stark an Ony und co.
> 
> Es ist sehr warscheinlich, dass dies das richtige Model ist, doch hoffe ich es nicht.
> Es sieht wirklich sehr nach Ony und nur die Oberfläsche ist anders... (jaja und Kopf)
> ...



es kommt öfters vor der vater ähnlichkeiten mit seiner tochter hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> es kommt öfters vor der vater ähnlichkeiten mit seiner tochter hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht um die änlichkeit an sich.

Es sieht einfach danach aus, als würde da ein Typ bei Blizzard sitzen der sich alte Models rauspickt und sie mit 
so einem Pinsel wie bei Photoshop mit einer neuen Texture bemalt. (das gleiche wie mit dem Mount aus dem Blizzardshop)

Also etwas mehr effekte und so... Und vielleicht etwas mehr ausser dem Kiefer, der den von anderen Drachen
unterscheidet...

Ein Vater hat ja auch nicht sofort lange Haare, Brüste und ein geschmicktes Gesicht, wenn er eine Tochter hat =(


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ....
> EDIT : es regt sich ja auch keiner auf das alle menschen in wow gleich aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch. 
Ich finde da sollte auch mal was gemacht werden. So das nicht jeder gleich aussieht.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (4. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Doch.
> Ich finde da sollte auch mal was gemacht werden. So das nicht jeder gleich aussieht.



ööm lol?! Für irgendwas gibts ja wohl im Startbildschirm verschiedene Rassen zu Verfügung...
Und gleich sehn sie auch net aus, da gibts glatzköpfe, Pferdeschwanzträger...

@topic: Das Bild sieht ja geil aus! Ziert nun meinen Hintergrund^^


----------



## astrozombie (4. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich jetzt eher an Nefarian, Ony hat nen ganz anderen Körperbau

[entfernt]


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob die ganzen Bilder von Gamona echt sind, Fakes oder von der BlizzCon.
Wenn sie echt sind, dann mus Cataclysm aber schon sehr weit fortgeschritten sein.

ps. 
Finde, daß nicht nur allemöglichen Seiten so die Gerüchte kochen und für Verwirrung sorgen.

Blizzard verwirrt selber.

Die jetzt angelaufene Family & Friends Alpha wird ebenso auch als Interne Beta bezeichnet.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Closed Beta und Interne Beta?
Bedeutet intern nicht geschlossen?
Warum ist F&F Alpha dann die geschlossene Beta - obwohl sie nach offizieller Aussage nicht die Closed Beta ist?

Klasse, was Blizzard da veranstaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Savo3 schrieb:


> <br>Is ja so schlimm das er änlich aussieht . Geh in die Küche da steht ein Glas gurken geh dich dort ausheulen<br>


Kindergarten oder?
Das ist ein Forum!! (Kannst du mal nach googlen)

Das ist dafür da, dass man seine Meinungen mit anderen teilen und darüber diskutieren...
Aber wenn du in 2 Jahren in die Schule kommst, werdet ihr sowas sicher kennen lernen ;-)


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Mai 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt eher an Nefarian, Ony hat nen ganz anderen Körperbau
> 
> [entfernt]



Deathwing ist auch der Dad von Nefarian ^^


----------



## Martok352 (4. Mai 2010)

deathwing hatte in seiner jugend nix besseres zu tun =D


----------



## Crav3n (4. Mai 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt eher an Nefarian, Ony hat nen ganz anderen Körperbau



Liegt daran weil Nefarian , Deathwings Son ist...könnte da schon nahe liegen das die sich ähneln xD


----------



## Martok352 (4. Mai 2010)

mmo-champion schrieb:
			
		

> And because you're all going to ask anyway, yes, the Deathwing model posted everywhere on the forums is real.


von mmo-champion


----------



## Kersyl (4. Mai 2010)

Bilder gelöscht, grund:

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha Update*
Apparently, a few people are interested in that "Cataclysm" thing and I guess it's time for an update of what's going on.

The Alpha is protected by a *Non-disclosure agreement*, which basically means that anything I could post could get my ass sued. I'm not saying it will happen, Blizzard has been fairly forgiving with everything posted on the site in this past but I think you will understand that I cannot just post everything I find without checking a few things first. 

For the moment, Alpha related posts on the forums aren't moderated (it would be stupid to think we can moderate all the posts about it) but people trying to scam or spread false rumors will be rewarded with a 3 months ban from the forums. Anyone linking or advertising emulation/cheating sites will be permanently banned from the forums. 

And because you're all going to ask anyway, yes, the Deathwing model posted everywhere on the forums is real. 
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]deutsch: er darf nix posten, sonst wird der betreiber verklagt.^^ und ja das deathwing model ist echt... ^^[/font]


----------



## Core2Reality (4. Mai 2010)

zitat von Boub , mmochampion

*Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha Update*
Apparently, a few people are interested in that "Cataclysm" thing and I guess it's time for an update of what's going on.

The Alpha is protected by a *Non-disclosure agreement*, which basically means that anything I could post could get my ass sued. I'm not saying it will happen, Blizzard has been fairly forgiving with everything posted on the site in this past but I think you will understand that I cannot just post everything I find without checking a few things first. 

For the moment, Alpha related posts on the forums aren't moderated (it would be stupid to think we can moderate all the posts about it) but people trying to scam or spread false rumors will be rewarded with a 3 months ban from the forums. Anyone linking or advertising emulation/cheating sites will be permanently banned from the forums. 

And because you're all going to ask anyway, yes, the Deathwing model posted everywhere on the forums is real. 

....

es ist kein fake das deathwing model...

und pls jemand mal alles was er schrieb übersetzen mein english sit schlecht xD


----------



## Mantra (4. Mai 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> zitat von Boub , mmochampion
> 
> *Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha Update*
> Apparently, a few people are interested in that "Cataclysm" thing and I guess it's time for an update of what's going on.
> ...



Zitat von Bouboubille, MMO-Champion:

"
*Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha Update*

Anscheinend sind einige Leute an dem "Cataclysm"-Ding interessiert und ich denke es ist Zeit für ein Update, was los ist.

Die Alpha wird durch NDA geschützt, was hauptsächlich bedeutet, dass alles was ich schreiben würde, mir meinen Arsch kosten könnte. Ich sage nicht, dass es geschehen wird, Blizzard hat uns oft verziehen, was wir in der Vergangenheit auf dieser Seite geschrieben haben, aber ich denke ihr werdet verstehen, dass ich deshalb nicht alles einfach alles veröffentlichen kann was ich rausgefunden habe, ohne ein paar Dinge vorher zu prüfen.

Für den Moment werden Alpha ähnliche Posts nicht moderiert, aber Leute die bei den ganzen Gerüchten versuchen zu betrügen, werden für drei Monate von den Foren gebannt. Jeder der Werbung für Emulatoren bzw. Cheating Seiten macht, wird für immer aus den Foren gebannt.

Und weil ihr alle fragt, ja, das Deathwing-Model, dass in allen Foren gepostet wurde, ist echt."




Naja so oder so ähnlich sollte es wohl übersetzt werden. Vergebt mir wenn, dass ein oder andere Wort nicht richtig übersetzt ist, aber ich bin auch kein Englisch Profi und nein ich habe nicht den Google-Übersetzer benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


P.s Nicht nur dein Englisch ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiliboy (4. Mai 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt Deathwing ist echt. Das war auch zu gut um Fake zu sein.

Aber E´lune ist entweder ein Fake...oder die haben ihr noch keinen Model gegeben. Sie wird defintiv nicht als Naaru in Darnassus rumgammeln.


----------



## Kainè21 (4. Mai 2010)

Wie schon andere geschrieben haben finde ich auch das er zu klein ist.Wenn man mal sich die Hompage reinzieht von Cata
http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/

dann sieht man das er 2-3 mal so groß sein sollte.Denn so ein Drache in der Größe würde bestimmt nicht so viel "erschüttern" bei seinem Ausbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DER MUSS GRÖßER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Der Thread ist wieder auf. Hier dürfen Seiten verlinkt werden die Infos in Form von Bildern und Videos veröffentlichen, eigene Leaks bleiben jedoch verboten.

Und zur Wiedereröffnung jede Menge neue Bilder: [entfernt]


----------



## boonfish (6. Mai 2010)

Ach Gott, zuerst Orgrimmar angeschaut und dannach Sturmwind. 
Orgrimmar = der Wahnsinn 
Sturmwind = mh? Naja... 

Hoffentlich darf man sich als Alli auf Ironforge und Gnomergan freuen. Bin schon neidisch auf die Horde, denn Orgrimmar schaut schon überwältigend aus.


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

gib ma link will sw sehn


----------



## Saladarxyz (6. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die änlichkeit an sich.
> 
> Es sieht einfach danach aus, als würde da ein Typ bei Blizzard sitzen der sich alte Models rauspickt und sie mit
> so einem Pinsel wie bei Photoshop mit einer neuen Texture bemalt. (das gleiche wie mit dem Mount aus dem Blizzardshop)
> ...




meine güte es sind drachen

frauen kommen natürlich auch mit geschmicktem gesicht zur welt...
du hast einfach kein plan von allem


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> gib ma link will sw sehn


Den Link hab ich schon gepostet... Äuglein auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (6. Mai 2010)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Liegt daran weil Nefarian , Deathwings So*h*n ist...könnte da schon nahe liegen das die sich ähneln xD




er hat auch nichts anderes gesagt^^


----------



## Saladarxyz (6. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wieder auf. Hier dürfen Seiten verlinkt werden die Infos in Form von Bildern und Videos veröffentlichen, eigene Leaks bleiben jedoch verboten.
> 
> Und zur Wiedereröffnung jede Menge neue Bilder: http://www.buffed.de...-Spoilerwarnung




ganz großes kino
sich die sachen einfach von mmo zu krallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkonaro (6. Mai 2010)

hab jez nich alles gelesen aber postet doch mal bitte mehr und redet nicht nur darüber ob er größer,kleiner,hässliger,schöner oder dunkler gemacht wird


----------



## Mantra (6. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ganz großes kino
> sich die sachen einfach von mmo zu krallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass bitte die Finger von der Tastatur, dass hier ist ein Thread erstellt von Usern, keine News von buffed. Zudem das Leaken eigener Screens und Videos verboten ist. Natürlich wieso auch nicht die Sachen von MMO nehmen? Man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Nochmal: Kein eigener Leakkram, keine selbstgezogener Clientkram, Bilder und Videos nur mit Quellenangaben!


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich aber immernoch.

1. Cataclysm scheint ziemlich fertig zu sein von den Gebieten her, dass sagen mir aufjedenfall die Bilder. Wo bleibt die Beta? ^^

2. Boub hat ja die ganzen Bilder gezeigt verstößt er dann nicht somit gegen die NDA (?) ?


----------



## xXavieXx (6. Mai 2010)

Mediana schrieb:


> *hust*
> [entfernt]



Fail!
Exakt der Downloader ist schon seit Monaten als Keylogger bei Youtube zum DL. Ich Poste gleich das Video mal hier rein wenn ich es gefunden hab!


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Mai 2010)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Fail!
> Exakt der Downloader ist schon seit Monaten als Keylogger bei Youtube zum DL. Ich Poste gleich das Video mal hier rein wenn ich es gefunden hab!



Lass es lieber wenn dein Buffedacc dir wichtig ist, denn unser lieber Mod sagte es schon zum 2. Mal, dass wir nichts geleaktes reinposten dürfen.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Du willst ein Keylogger-Video posten? Oo

Falls ich dich nicht falsch verstanden habe und du das wirklich machst muss ich dich verwarnen...


----------



## xXavieXx (6. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du willst ein Keylogger-Video posten? Oo
> 
> Falls ich dich nicht falsch verstanden habe und du das wirklich machst muss ich dich verwarnen...



Eher denjenigen warnen, der eben den Screenshot vom angeblichen Clienten gepostet hat.
Exakt der selbe Installier benutzt so nen Typ hier (ACHTUNG! NICHT DOWNLOADEN!):

[entfernt]


----------



## PiaMarie (6. Mai 2010)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Eher denjenigen warnen, der eben den Screenshot vom angeblichen Clienten gepostet hat.
> Exakt der selbe Installier benutzt so nen Typ hier (ACHTUNG! NICHT DOWNLOADEN!):
> 
> [entfernt]
> ...


----------



## ickemarkus (6. Mai 2010)

heyho, ich hab grad via google den alpha client runtergeladen (kein keylogger) und es ist fertig installeirt, jetzt läuft grad das sandbox setup. sobald alles läuft mach ich n video und stells hier rein wenn die mods nix dagegen haben. WENN alles funktioniert verteil ich auch gerne den client, aber erst wenn ich sicher bin dass es echt ist. jedenfalls braucht der zum installieren den englischen client. 
wenn er echt ist und ich ihn verteile, dann nur via pn oder bei youtube.
mfg icke


ps: selbst wenns ein keylogger ist, mir egal, ich hab keinen gültigen wow acc mehr. und den link verteil ich wiegesagt erst, wenn 100% sicher ist dass es der original blizz client ist.


----------



## Firun (6. Mai 2010)

ickemarkus schrieb:


> heyho, ich hab grad via google den alpha client runtergeladen (kein keylogger) und es ist fertig installeirt, jetzt läuft grad das sandbox setup. sobald alles läuft mach ich n video und stells hier rein wenn die mods nix dagegen haben. WENN alles funktioniert verteil ich auch gerne den client, aber erst wenn ich sicher bin dass es echt ist. jedenfalls braucht der zum installieren den englischen client. wenn er echt ist und ich ihn verteile, dann nur via pn oder bei youtube.mfg ickeps: selbst wenns ein keylogger ist, mir egal, ich hab keinen gültigen wow acc mehr. und den link verteil ich wiegesagt erst, wenn 100% sicher ist dass es der original blizz client ist.






Lillyan schrieb:


> Nochmal: *Kein eigener Leakkram, keine selbstgezogener Clientkram,* Bilder und Videos nur mit Quellenangaben!


----------



## xXavieXx (6. Mai 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> xXavieXx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eher denjenigen warnen, der eben den Screenshot vom angeblichen Clienten gepostet hat.
> ...



Oh man bist du verpeilt T.T *facepalm*


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. Mai 2010)

auf mmo-champion sind neue bilder aufgetaucht die*Barrens* ,*Blackwing Descent, **Blasted Lands, **Darkshore, **Deepholm Dungeon, **Deephome, **Desolace, 
**Grim Batol, **Gilneas, **The Lost Isles, **Skywall, **Stonetalon, **Tirisfal Glades, **Tol barad, **Twin Peaks, **Western Plaguelands echt geniale bilder 

[entfernt]*


----------



## Simi1994 (6. Mai 2010)

Danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wird das Magierviertel von SW zerstört D:


----------



## Scharyth (6. Mai 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. Mai 2010)

sieht doch schick aus oder nich ne?^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. Mai 2010)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein der park wird weggebombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Mai 2010)

Wieder was neues auf MMO-Champion erschienen


----------



## sedonium (6. Mai 2010)

Hmmm 

Also die haben sich ja viel Mühe gegeben mit den "Bildern" bei mmo champion,

aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass das ein fake ist...

Sonst wäre das Wasser bestimmt besser animiert.

Und der riesen Drache vor Sturmwind deutet auch auf nen private server hin...

Und was ist das eigentlich mit diesem Sandbox zeug? Ist das ein Level Editor?





(warn scherz ^^ wollte nur ein bisserl provozieren ^^)


----------



## NoxActor (6. Mai 2010)

Also auf mmo-champion sind ja sehr viele neue Bilder hochgeladen worden.
Ich finde, es sieht nicht nach dem "typischen" alten WoW aus, aber ich finde es um Klassen besser.
Ich freu mich so extrem auf Cata.

:-D


----------



## ickemarkus (6. Mai 2010)

sandbox emuliert einen blizz server, also er gaukelt dem client vor, dass dein pc der wow server ist, somit kannst du wow auf deinem rechner spielen.
mein sandbox funzt, cata auch, hab nur probleme beim char erstellen, muss die admin rechte überarbeiten. wenn dann endlich mal alles läuft mach ich video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (6. Mai 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> Also die haben sich ja viel Mühe gegeben mit den "Bildern" bei mmo champion,
> 
> ...



also "sandbox" ist wie ein privat server nur OHNE npc (der drache war der spieler selbst, mit einem gm command) und "sandbox" unsterstüzt das neue wasser NICHT! (hat es noch nie!)


----------



## Gen91 (6. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich n Grund, warum Deathwings' Unterkiefer aus Metall ist?


----------



## Mindadar (6. Mai 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich n Grund, warum Deathwings' Unterkiefer aus Metall ist?



er hat wohl vor kurzem klitschko getroffen und hat nun ein etwas besseres schutz für sich selbst


----------



## Simi1994 (6. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein der park wird weggebombt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, war aber nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bilipp (6. Mai 2010)

verdammt bekommt man da lust auf cataclysm wenn man sich die bilder ansieht xD


----------



## Martok352 (6. Mai 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich n Grund, warum Deathwings' Unterkiefer aus Metall ist?



er trägt ne rüstung, weil es ihn sonst zerreißen würde... pls erst lesen und dann schreiben... wurde schonmal gefragt...


----------



## PiaMarie (6. Mai 2010)

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Grim Batol*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Die Bilder erinnern mich an If.Viel schöner da...lach*[/font]


----------



## Gen91 (6. Mai 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> er trägt ne rüstung, weil es ihn sonst zerreißen würde... pls erst lesen und dann schreiben... wurde schonmal gefragt...



Danke, jo sind 5 Seiten Thread, habs nur überflogen, mach das nebenbei während ich raide^^.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Mai 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> er trägt ne rüstung, weil es ihn sonst zerreißen würde...



Wie es wohl aussieht, wenn man Deathwing besiegt hat und er dann explodiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (6. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie es wohl aussieht, wenn man Deathwing besiegt hat und er dann explodiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jou... da freu ich mich schon drauf =D


----------



## ickemarkus (6. Mai 2010)

hab mich geirrt, muss man doch alles in enUS umbenennen. video der installation und ausschnitte vom privatserver folgen wenn alles fertig is, installation is bei 31%. is mit sicherheit der echte client


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2010)

ickemarkus schrieb:


> hab mich geirrt, muss man doch alles in enUS umbenennen. video der installation und ausschnitte vom privatserver folgen wenn alles fertig is, installation is bei 31%. is mit sicherheit der echte client


Ich denke nicht, dass ihr hier in irgendeiner Form Privatservermaterial verbreiten werdet, ohne eine Sperre dafür zu erhalten.


----------



## ickemarkus (6. Mai 2010)

lieber mod, ich hab nix davon gesagt dass ich das ins forum poste, ich weiß dass das nicht gerne gesehn ist. aber was ich per email und pn mache ist glaub ich meine sache.


----------



## Klimpergeld (6. Mai 2010)

Um das mit der Größe ein für alle mal zu klären. Krieg der ahnen - die quelle der ewigkeit. Seite 277!
Die Aspekte der drachen (größte drachen der erde) versammeln sich und neltharion schaut rein:

"Er war größer als die anderen Drachen, ein geflügelter Leviathan so schwarz wie die Nacht und mit mehr Würde, als selbst die kühnsten Darstellungen eines Drachen zeigen konnten." 

das war vor der verwandlung aber an der größe hat sich seit dem nichts verändert. Deathwing ist und bleibt der größte Drache von ganz Azeroth. Punkt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2010)

ickemarkus schrieb:


> lieber mod, ich hab nix davon gesagt dass ich das ins forum poste, ich weiß dass das nicht gerne gesehn ist. aber was ich per email und pn mache ist glaub ich meine sache.


Dann möchte ich bitten, auch Diskussionen darüber, wie man vor hat solches Material zu verbreiten nicht im Forum auszutragen. Das Forum ist genau so wenig dazu gedacht, Support für Privatserver zu liefern.


----------



## jackfruit (6. Mai 2010)

hab da mal ne frage wenn cataclysm startet wirds dan den alten blackrock nich mehr geben also ich meine die instanzen die sich darin befinden hatte eigentlich noch vor mir thunderfury zu holen xD


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Noch einmal: Hier wird KEIN P-Server-Kram diskutiert... weder Tips wie man was findet, noch Links, noch sonstwas. Wem das nicht paßt, der darf sich entweder im Meinungsforum darüber beschweren oder via PN bei dem Communitymanager Zam. Dieser Thread ist ein Sammelthread, kein "Wir diskutieren über die Regeln"-Thread.

Betreffende Posts hab ich gelöscht, bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Snorry (7. Mai 2010)

ich find die bilder echt schick,manche sind gewöhnungsbedürftig wie die goblin-stadt, aber trotzdem versprechen sie eine menge spaß in der alten welt


----------



## Martok352 (7. Mai 2010)

aber geil is, das die goblins alles voll auf party machen =D


----------



## NoxActor (7. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage..
Was ist denn die Skywall? :-D


----------



## Martok352 (7. Mai 2010)

so weit ich weiß auch ein neues gebiet... das schwebt iwo rum oder so und das is so nen gebiet von luftelementaren =/


----------



## moehrewinger (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde Deathwing größentechnisch und optisch schon ziemlich gut gelungen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen mag ich auch diesen Stahlkiefer. Ziemlich badass-like. Er dürfte wohl in-game die selbe Größe wie Alexstrasza haben. Irgendwo hab ich auch mal ein Artwork gesehen wo beide zusammen drauf sind. Muß mal suchen. Ich hoffe bloß noch auf ein paar mehr Leucht- und Feuereffekte am Modell. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch am Sandbox-Editor, das man da noch nix sieht.

Ach ja hier isses ja. Offizielles Blizz-Artwork.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (7. Mai 2010)

valknutr schrieb:


> hab die bücher nich hier aber hier steht au dass er der größte is.
> http://wow.4fansites...ltharion_p1.php
> 
> sorry aber solche dinge wurmen mich immer so lang bis ichs nachgelesen hab xD



Größe bedeutet aber nicht zwangsweise Macht, sonst wären wohl alle Rassen gleich groß, oder ?

Man kann davon ausgehen, das Madame Alex in etwa gleichstark sein dürfte, denn auch die hat seit damals nicht gepennt.
Der einzige und gravierende Unterschied ist die Skrupellosigkeit von Toti, so wie eigentlich immer, wenn "gut" auf "böse" trifft.


----------



## Ischkar (7. Mai 2010)

valknutr schrieb:


> hab die bücher nich hier aber hier steht au dass er der größte is.
> http://wow.4fansites...ltharion_p1.php
> 
> sorry aber solche dinge wurmen mich immer so lang bis ichs nachgelesen hab xD



Da steht ja auch nur, dass er der größte der Schwarzdrachen ist.



Ångela schrieb:


> Größe bedeutet aber nicht zwangsweise Macht, sonst wären wohl alle Rassen gleich groß, oder ?
> 
> Man kann davon ausgehen, das Madame Alex in etwa gleichstark sein dürfte, denn auch die hat seit damals nicht gepennt.
> Der einzige und gravierende Unterschied ist die Skrupellosigkeit von Toti, so wie eigentlich immer, wenn "gut" auf "böse" trifft.



Ja, alle Aspekte sind sich ebenbürtig.


----------



## ickemarkus (7. Mai 2010)

hab hier was schickes gefunden! kommt aus dem chat von mmo champion! [entfernt]


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2010)

Es tut uns leid um das Wirrwarr, aber es gibt eine erneute Regeländerung: Ab sofort dürfen hier nur noch Bilder und Videos gepostet wurden die *offiziell von Blizzard* freigegeben wurden.


----------



## Martok352 (7. Mai 2010)

einfach gesagt... es dar garnix gepostet werden?!


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

hehe der goblinpool sieht cool aus. Und die neuen murlocs <3 NEUE MURLOCS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s ist es illegal(also auf buffed) jmd. per PN um so einen Alpha-stream-link zu bitten? :3


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Mai 2010)

es ist weder illegal es per pm zu schicken, noch im forum zu posten.

von seiten buffed ist es aber nicht erlaubt es ins forum zu posten (was nicht heißt das es illegal ist). die pms sind egal. das p steht für privat.


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (8. Mai 2010)

Kann man den Therad nicht dicht machen?

Er wurde eröffnet umd Bild und Video Material hier zu Posten was ja mittlerweile untersagt ist.
Ausserdem öffnet sowieso fast jeder einen neuen Therad wenn was neues von Cata bekannt gegeben wird und
postet eine verlinkung.

Ist momentan ein ziemlicher wirr war mit den ganzen Titeln wie Cata Bilder und Videos etc.


----------



## Deadwool (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe schwer dass die Version die im Netz rumschwirrt nicht der aktuelle Stand ist. Sonst sehe ich schwarz für einen Release innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate. Da sind noch einige Gebiete fast bis gar nicht überarbeitet.


----------



## Xardus2008 (9. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schwer dass die Version die im Netz rumschwirrt nicht der aktuelle Stand ist. Sonst sehe ich schwarz für einen Release innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate. Da sind noch einige Gebiete fast bis gar nicht überarbeitet.



the recon battalion 5 company 1 of switzerland has found.... mal wieder its done when its done.
dreht nicht am rad den es wird alles gut kommen, und die milchkuh wow wird weiter geld ins hause blizzard regnen lassen also jungs schiebt ne ruhige kugel und immer cool bleiben.


----------



## ach was solls. (9. Mai 2010)

Goblintotems sind wirklich der burner .. made my day , das sieht aus wie ein eis.

OMNOMNOM und das Goblinkart ist noch besser xD

MEEEEEEEEEEEEW?! Goblins und Worgen kriegen also doch eine stadt? Die von den goblins erinnert mich an Hong Kong &sw. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEW!


----------



## Obsurd (10. Mai 2010)

naja ist ja nichts neues was hier drin steht, fast bischen langweilig.

Hoffe das Cata endlich mal rauskommt ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> von seiten buffed ist es aber nicht erlaubt es ins forum zu posten (was nicht heißt das es illegal ist). die pms sind egal. das p steht für privat.



Irrtum - auch darüber ist die Verbreitung untersagt.


----------



## Mindadar (12. Mai 2010)

Hihi nichtmal mehr MMO champion hat mehr screens weil se von blizz angeschrieben wurden ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irrtum - auch darüber ist die Verbreitung untersagt.



ihr lest also pms? wie assig ist das denn? dann benennt die funktion bitte um, denn mit privat hat das nix zutun.


----------



## Totebone (12. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ihr lest also pms? wie assig ist das denn? dann benennt die funktion bitte um, denn mit privat hat das nix zutun.



ähm dachtest du ersthaft die können pms nich lesen? lol wie naiv


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Mai 2010)

das sie es können ist klar. nur hier haben sie offen zugegeben das sie die pms lesen.


----------



## LeWhopper (12. Mai 2010)

Die Fotos der (neuen) Gebiete wurden nicht umsonst entfernt:

Zitat: *

Cataclysm content removed from the site*
Blizzard asked us to remove all the content from the Cataclysm Alpha on the site. I don't have any reason or project to be an internet superhero because none of the underwear I have look nice over my pants and I'm in the process of removing all the content from the site.

Obviously, it also means that a few rules changed for you, my wonderful users:


You cannot post anything from the Cataclysm Alpha on the forums. You can only discuss what was already posted on official sites/blue posts.
Any screenshot from the Alpha will be removed and will earn you a 1 week ban. We will start enforcing this rule tomorrow to make sure you had time to read this post.
I will track down anyone mentioning an emulated server/sandbox on my forums, find where he lives, and steal all his left shoes. You will also be banned permanently for that.
No Blizzard-hate posts either, I support their decisions even when they aren't the nicest thing for me.
Obviously, bans aren't retroactive and you won't get banned if you posted about something 3 days ago. It will just be deleted
*Important* - People who posted on the new Cataclysm forums should know about two things :

Your posts aren't deleted, people who worked hard on compilations will just have their posts archived "somewhere" and we'll bring them back when the NDA is lifted.
The new Cataclysm forums are also hidden for the moment. Stick to the old Cataclysm General Discussions forums and please be nice.
I apologize for the short notice, the content will be back as soon as the NDA is lifted.

Also Bezweifel ich das es auch hier erlaubt sein soll.^^


----------

